

Debugging the Stripe API using Runscope - epanastasi
http://blog.epanastasi.com/post/53374577584/debugging-the-stripe-api-using-runscope

======
captn3m0
Do you run runscope forever? Or is it disconnected after your debugging is
done? I'm just wondering about the security aspects of this. As I see it,
someone gaining access to your runscope account can effectively re-use access
tokens and read personal information on the log files. So, does runscope
delete data on request?

~~~
johns
You can delete requests and buckets on demand.

Some of our customers are running it in production apps but for the most part
you turn it on to solve a problem then turn it off when you're done. Down the
road we'll be making production use more useful with the security concerns you
mention at the forefront.

------
johns
If anyone has any API debugging questions, feel free to let me know.

